# Most common maker in your kit?



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 6, 2020)

Whose work do you have the most examples of? I just let a Mazaki gyuto go but until this week I had 3 Mazakis: iron clad white 2 kasumi 210 gyuto and 180 petty and stainless Ginsan 270 sujihiki.

Let’s say that a brand like Sakai Takayuki or Yoshihiro doesn’t count if they’re from different lines but Masamoto wa (or Masamoto western for that matter) or Mizuno does. I’ve also got three Hitohiras: Tanaka and Togashi 240mm gyuto and Kikuchiyo 270mm suji. Different smiths and steels but the general design points are coherent enough to constitute a line so maybe I’d count that.


----------



## ian (Nov 6, 2020)

Currently have 2 Heijis (180 petty and 150 honesuki). That’s it for repeats, unless you count Wat suji and Toyama nakiri.


----------



## Kgp (Nov 6, 2020)

3 Harner
3 Lasuer
2 Shihan
2 Taylor Edgerton
2 Alex Horn


----------



## daveb (Nov 6, 2020)

A few Yoshikane. A few Wats. A few Gengetsu. A few Marko. A few more.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 6, 2020)

Anryu: 300mm suji, 240 gyuto, 170 bunka, 150 honesuki.


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 6, 2020)

Kippington 2x
Hitohira Y. Tanaka 2x (different sharpeners)
Watanabe 2x


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 6, 2020)

Surprisingly to me the most I have are Dalman, surprising because they are so hard to get, then HSC III, then Marko.


----------



## Alder26 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have 5x Watanabe which as I say it sounds ridiculous. After that I suppose TF and Marko come in next in line


----------



## Nagakin (Nov 6, 2020)

My only repeats are 3 different Mazaki, but I have a custom butchery set on order with shihan.


----------



## daveb (Nov 6, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> I have 5x Watanabe which as I say it sounds ridiculous. After that I suppose TF and Marko come in next in line



Doesn't sound ridiculous to me... Quick count shows 6 here, all different. Though any number > 0 TF should raise eyebrows... hehehe


----------



## YumYumSauce (Nov 6, 2020)

Gesshin Uraku-
White #2 240mm Gyuto, 270mm Yanagiba, 180mm Deba. And will probably pick up the usuba by the end of the year. Im a southpaw who wants to learn how to use single bevels and my choices are limited. I fully trust Jon's selection at jki. 

Gesshin Ginga 150mm & 210 mm Stainless pettys. I love the ashi hamono/gingas. I plan to eventually get a 240 mm carbon gyuto and maybe even a 180mm and a sujihiki.

I might pick up some more macs for line, beater, home use, as needed. Besides that I don't plan on owning more than 2 of the same maker, a petty/gyuto combo.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 6, 2020)

Handful of DTs
Handful of Martells
Handful of Harners


----------



## Hassanbensober (Nov 6, 2020)

Shigs 
Tansus 
Halcyons
Oatleys 
Watanabes


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 6, 2020)

At one point I had 7 Billipp knives. 
My little avatar shows 6 Halcyon gyutos, but I’m down to 5. 
Currently have 5 Kamon, but this will soon change with the addition of more. 
As of now 4 Raders, and I’d buy more if I could.
Used to have a crap load of Fujiyamas, but as beautiful as they are, they became kind of one note for me. 
I wouldn’t mind growing the Comet group and the Halcyon group by a few more...


----------



## jwthaparc (Nov 7, 2020)

Tojiro... I guess I'm the only cheapskate here.


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 7, 2020)

4 Kato of which 3 are BNIB and 1 I use.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Band-aid


----------



## Alder26 (Nov 7, 2020)

daveb said:


> Doesn't sound ridiculous to me... Quick count shows 6 here, all different. Though any number > 0 TF should raise eyebrows... hehehe


Hahaha despite how much I criticize TF, I find myself tempted often. And disappointed almost as often.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 7, 2020)

2 Hinoura,
2 Wakui,
2 Mazaki,
2 Shibata,
2 Takamura,


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 7, 2020)

Mazaki and Dalman (I’m trying to make them have babies: Dalzaki).


----------



## childermass (Nov 7, 2020)

jwthaparc said:


> I guess I'm the only cheapskate here.


Not at all 
Munetoshi here. Got 7 actually, all different, only one of them is a Gyuto. Quality for money is just too good to not love them.


----------



## juice (Nov 7, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> Hahaha despite how much I criticize TF, I find myself tempted often. And disappointed almost as often.


KKF's favourite project knife


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Mazaki and Dalman (I’m trying to make them have babies: Dalzaki).


And the second one Mazman?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Roanoke
Naobin


----------



## spaceconvoy (Nov 7, 2020)

I guess I'm basic, but I've got four Misono


----------



## juice (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalman[1]





[1]One


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 7, 2020)

ZeroDalman


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 7, 2020)

Watanabe, Shigefusa, Kamon, Xerxes, Mazaki...


----------



## riba (Nov 7, 2020)

4+1 Wats here. (The +1 is in the small set I so far put together for my daughter. Probably shouldn't be counted  )


----------



## DrEriksson (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalman * 4

Project to assemble them into a quad knife a la Michael Angelo Batio.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 7, 2020)

I need one more Dalman to have one for every finger ...

i still have all my fingers!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 7, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> I need one more Dalman to have one for every finger ...
> 
> i still have all my fingers!


Cut one off - problem solved!


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 7, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Cut one off - problem solved!


Make it two, to maintain symmetry.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 7, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Cut one off - problem solved!



or you could help save aand sell me a Dalman


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2020)

I try to keep repetitions low, just to try more, but nevertheless:

Xerxes 4
Herder 4
Masamoto 3
JJ Tritz 3
Vintage Sab 3
TF Denka 2
Heiji 2
Jiro 2
Shig 2
Y. Tanaka 2

All the others are one off.
I think the makers, that I had the most knives from over the years would be:

Kato (5)
Shig (5)
Watanabe (5)
Jürgen Schanz (6)

edit... of course I forgot Zwilling  ... should be around 10-12 in total from the early days...


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2020)

juice said:


> KKF's favourite $800 project knife



FTFY


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Benuser (Nov 7, 2020)

Misono, Herder, Sabs.


----------



## Chang (Nov 7, 2020)

I have enough Mazaki's to fit every role needed inside my roll. 210 gyuto, 240 gyuto, 270 suji, 180 petty, and a 190 bunka-toku.

Besides from that, 2 Kemadi, 2 HSC/// (soon-to-be-3), and everything else is just a one-off because I'm a poor, but functioning knife addict.


----------



## Matus (Nov 7, 2020)

Apparently Munetoshi - 210 honyaki, 165 petty and the butcher.


----------



## OnionSlicer (Nov 7, 2020)

There was a time, not too long ago, when I had 6 mercers.

Now I've got 9 knives, all by different makers; and no mercers.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 7, 2020)

6 Toyama
5 Shigs


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 7, 2020)

Wustof

Oh you said kit...sounds like a pro question. Plus not that I use any of the latter, most of them are steak knives too.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 7, 2020)

Mario (5)

Next is two each: Martell, Harner, Marko, LaSeur, Mizuno, Shigehiro, Mr. Itou, Mac Pro, probably a couple more.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Nov 7, 2020)

4 Watanabe 
4 Vintage Sabatier 
2 Munetoshi


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 7, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Watanabe, Shigefusa, Kamon, Xerxes, Mazaki...


Here are my Watanabe knives:


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2020)

You win the forum for 2day.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 7, 2020)

Since trying to have more than one exemplary from any maker never did work so well for me, I try to buy various makers and steels instead.

I kind of have a lot of knives though that were ground by the same guy....


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 7, 2020)

I had to do inventory, Zwilling 7


----------



## Cliff (Nov 7, 2020)

3 x Mazaki -- 150 pety, 240 and 270 gyuto
3 x Masamoto 
3 x Ashi Ginga
2 x Misono
2 x Wat


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 7, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I had to do inventory, Zwilling 7



When you have more knives of a brand than there’s different letters in the name, it’s too much... just a rule of thumb...


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 7, 2020)

I remember Warrens collection of Carter dammy knives -- that was a sight to see.

And Seth's collection of Shigs.

This was all 8 or so years ago.


----------



## IsoJ (Nov 7, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> When you have more knives of a brand than there’s different letters in the name, it’s too much... just a rule of thumb...


I think this is enough pain for me


----------



## Ruso (Nov 7, 2020)

S. Tanaka


----------



## dafox (Nov 7, 2020)

Another cheapskate here, 6 Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM's.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 7, 2020)

2 Mazaki
2 Wakui
2 Yoshikane
2 Tanaka 
2 Makoto
2 Sukenari
3 Yoshimi Kato


----------



## bruce8088 (Nov 7, 2020)

9 TFs!


----------



## jacko9 (Nov 7, 2020)

4 Konosuke Fujiyama's
2 kato
2 Shigefusa
2 T-F
2 Toyama
2 Watanabe


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 7, 2020)

Holy moly nice knives 

2- Watanabe
2- TF white steel
1- Gengetsu
1- Kochi

Say what you like about TF bought this small blade off BST to upgrade her Taksmura R2. Under 200$ perfect cutting assem grind, exposed machi, nice handle. We both grab it a lot.


----------



## Alder26 (Nov 7, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Here are my Watanabe knives:


Thank you for posting this. I feel better about my 5 Wats....and jealous?


----------



## Runner_up (Nov 7, 2020)

Munetoshi (9)
Heiji (6)
Teruyasu fujiwara (5)
Shigefusa (4)
Kato (2) 

Also have 6 knives from Yoshikazu Tanaka. Four Fujiyama FM (blue2 and white1), and two in blue 1 from hitohira (KU tsubaya, and migaki kyuzo)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 7, 2020)

Alder26 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I feel better about my 5 Wats....and jealous?



Can't fault a guy for knowing what he likes.


----------



## jonnachang (Nov 7, 2020)

Goldeband (3)
Mazaki (3)
Y Tanaka (2)
TF Denka (2)


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 7, 2020)

Somehow I wound up with three Martell 300 sujis... Oh well, what are you gonna do?

Not quite a handful of HHH, but we have 4 if I count the folding knife.

Harners wins for most though, but mainly because of the set of 4 steak knives.

If spoons were added into the count Del would make a strong showing.


----------



## wind88 (Nov 7, 2020)

6 TF
4 Watoyama
2 Evan


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 7, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Here are my Watanabe knives:



Now show those Kamons!


----------



## pleue (Nov 7, 2020)

4 suisin
3 rader
3 Kono
2 mario
2 DT
3 carter
3 dalman


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2020)

Salem Straub for me.


----------



## panda (Nov 8, 2020)

got zero repeats at the moment


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 8, 2020)

Chef knives as an art form


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Nov 8, 2020)

Do these beauties work?


----------



## Zweber12 (Nov 8, 2020)

Henkels..


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 8, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> 6 Toyama
> 5 Shigs



thats probably gonna be something like 12 Toyama and 16 Shigs by the end of the year #manonamission


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Nov 8, 2020)

The9nine. They speak to me and cut better than most.

Bazes. Whew. Lasers. Pew pew


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 8, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> Munetoshi (9)
> Heiji (6)
> Teruyasu fujiwara (5)
> Shigefusa (4)
> ...


Which heiji do you prefer - SS or carbon?


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 8, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> thats probably gonna be something like 12 Toyama and 16 Shigs by the end of the year #manonamission


Haha - switching to western makers slowly, no thanks to you


----------



## Brian Weekley (Nov 8, 2020)

Takeda AS - 13 knives. 1 repeat - 240 AS Gyuto


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 8, 2020)

Come to think of it I do have 5 victos, 4 with Rosewood...


----------



## Runner_up (Nov 8, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> Which heiji do you prefer - SS or carbon?



That depends on situation. I don't know much about steel, but both the carbon and the SS steel from Heiji are some of the best (for me) that I have tried.

At home - carbon every time. Very fun to polish and to sharpen. At work - can't beat the SS. Low maintenance, and the edge just lasts and lasts.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 8, 2020)

Runner_up said:


> That depends on situation. I don't know much about steel, but both the carbon and the SS steel from Heiji are some of the best (for me) that I have tried.
> 
> At home - carbon every time. Very fun to polish and to sharpen. At work - can't beat the SS. Low maintenance, and the edge just lasts and lasts.


I have 2 Gyuto- carbon is more thick and slabbish, about 240 gm, and the SS is only 205 gm and is really thin and a superb cutter. Completely different grinds


----------



## Runner_up (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes my carbon Heijis are a little thicker at the spine, but the grinds are pretty consistent in my experience.


----------



## ragz (Nov 8, 2020)

3 TF
2 Shig
2 majime


----------



## esoo (Nov 8, 2020)

It depends on if you consider Konosuke a maker or not. I currently have 4 Konos (HD2, FM w#2, MM b#2, YS-M), but those are all by different smiths. 

So if Kono doesn't count - 2x Tojiro Shirogami as my beaters.


----------



## Michi (Nov 8, 2020)

Two Takeshi Saji rainbows here, one nakiri, one bunka.

Do Wüsthof Classic count? I have about twenty of those…

Oh yes, there are two Opinel Carbone as well


----------



## gcsquared (Nov 8, 2020)

I believe it is Dalman for me 

j


----------



## Receiver52 (Nov 8, 2020)

3 Y Tanaka
2 Raquin
2 Shiraki
2 Newham
and assorted others including various Honyaki


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 8, 2020)

panda said:


> got zero repeats at the moment



I was going to say this, until I realized that technically I have several Victorinoxs in my house because their paring knives are 7 dollars and Ive lost like 4 of them in my house 

I will say of all the makers that I have a knife from, the one Im most likely to purchase a second knife from is Marko Tsourkan.


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 9, 2020)

Receiver52 said:


> 3 Y Tanaka
> 2 Raquin
> 2 Shiraki
> 2 Newham
> and assorted others including various Honyaki


Wow, great selection!


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 9, 2020)

gcsquared said:


> I believe it is Dalman for me
> 
> jView attachment 102157



I’ve met my match


----------



## RockyBasel (Nov 9, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> I’ve met my match



 I thought I would never see the day


----------



## Illyria (Nov 9, 2020)

Shihan x4
Watanabe x2
A bunch of home made stuff because it's cheaper.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 9, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> I thought I would never see the day



i am hurting right now. Salt, wounds... you’re throwing


----------



## Up_dog128 (Nov 9, 2020)

gcsquared said:


> I believe it is Dalman for me
> 
> jView attachment 102157


Beautiful kit 

3x S. Tanaka
2x Anryu
Otherwise, no repeats. It would be Hinoura tho, if I could find some of his stainless clad AS in my price range.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m embarrassed to say. But I also have friends that make me feel like the sane one in the room, so there’s that I guess.


----------



## Southpaw (Nov 10, 2020)

Just bought my second Shigefusa and am in the process of buying my second Mizuno. My second Mizuno will be my third KS tho if that makes sense.
2 Mizunos and 2 Shigefusas... I’m turning into a real knife snob Gipetto!


----------



## lumo (Nov 11, 2020)

Automatically thought Toyama, but no it's a tie...did not enjoy this exercise!
18 Shigefusa / 18 Toyama


----------



## gcsquared (Nov 11, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> I’ve met my match



LOL Your Dalman collection was what inspired me on my chase!


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 11, 2020)

gcsquared said:


> LOL Your Dalman collection was what inspired me on my chase!



I should’ve never posted a pic lol

and yes: that’s what she said


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 13, 2020)

I took inventory. New answer is:

Multiple copies and variations (over 24? ) from the maker Band-Aid

3 Wusthof's


----------



## Uncle Mike (Nov 13, 2020)

Takeda. FTW.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 13, 2020)

rob said:


> Salem Straub for me.
> View attachment 102112
> 
> View attachment 102113


Damn man, never saw someone, including dealers, with that many Straubs. I have only one.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 13, 2020)

3 Tsourkans.
Lots of twosies.


----------



## Xin Sun (Nov 14, 2020)

2 Togashi
2 Shiraki(Mt. Fuji & Jikko)
2 Sakai Kikumori(Y. Tanaka)
1 Saji & Y. Kato


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 14, 2020)

5 Shibata Kotetsu (I had a thing for ultra lasers  )
the others are all singles.


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 14, 2020)

After the two group buys I just did with Robin and Maksim:

40 Kaeru
25 Dalman

But I will have these knives only temporarily so I guess it does not count

I will be just another blade of grass on the pavement  after these are shipped out


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 14, 2020)

Hands down Takeda at 10.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 15, 2020)

Tie between Catcheside and Yanick at 5 apiece.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 15, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> After the two group buys I just did with Robin and Maksim:
> 
> 40 Kaeru
> 25 Dalman
> ...



you can send one of those Dalmans over. You know where to find me.

The nine are still waiting for a 10th sibling. Don’t let them suffer


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 15, 2020)

Konosuke Fujiyama


----------



## RockyBasel (Dec 15, 2020)

tgfencer said:


> Tie between Catcheside and Yanick at 5 apiece.


Sweet - I think Yannick knives are awesome!


----------



## MowgFace (Dec 15, 2020)

S. Tanaka X 4
Gengetsu X 2
Takada No Hamono X 2
Itinomonn X 2
Ashi Hamono X 2
Tsukiji Masamoto X 2
Wakui X 2


----------



## damiano (Dec 15, 2020)

Misono Swedish 2x
Munetoshi KU 2x


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> At one point I had 7 Billipp knives.
> My little avatar shows 6 Halcyon gyutos, but I’m down to 5.
> Currently have 5 Kamon, but this will soon change with the addition of more.
> As of now 4 Raders, and I’d buy more if I could.
> ...


You ******.
I'm down with Rader. Eeet weel khut.

Previously tied 3x Ikeda, Kochi, Ryusen. Now 2x Kochi and Rader, Ryusen (and a single Ikeda in a pear tree).


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> Hands down Takeda at 10.


I remember those potato photos, I was like "**** when's he going to run out..."


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2020)

BTW, I didn't write about it, but I did look at Takeda based on those photos you took @Brian Weekley . When I handled them, I realized they weren't right for me for now, but they're going to stay in the back of my mind. That forged hollow has promise.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 15, 2020)

I developed a whole new appreciation for potato dishes after the big potato slap down. As far as Takeda’s are concerned, I place a premium on makers who dare to be different. Takeda’s AS series knives fall into that category but I readily recognize that they are not for everybody and particularly probably don’t have a place in a commercial kitchen. You can put a fearsome edge on Takeda’s AS steel. For a home cook they are not too expensive and unique. For interest I have found that my Catchesides nearly match the Takeda’s in potato wacking. My Catchesides are all convex grinds and couldn’t be possibly further from Takeda’s grind ... yet they do the same job virtually identically. The only Takeda that made it to my permanent block it his petty. It’s light, maneuverable and stays sharp seemingly forever.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2020)

I totally agree with the reward for innovation. I think that shared hammered concave above the secondary grind is a winning feature. I know the Maumasi s-grind is another version, but I love the hammered version for the blacksmithing touch. I used to do some as a younger man, and I like seeing people take full advantage of how the material can be moved around without a grinder. Purely sentimental. Once I'm working again, I'm going to revisit Takeda.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 15, 2020)

FWIW I think Takedas are great in pro settings.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 15, 2020)

That’s very interesting ... I would have thought they wouldn’t be robust enough for constant use in a professional kitchen. Just shows ... first thought are not always right. Thanks.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 16, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> I developed a whole new appreciation for potato dishes after the big potato slap down. As far as Takeda’s are concerned, I place a premium on makers who dare to be different. Takeda’s AS series knives fall into that category but I readily recognize that they are not for everybody and particularly probably don’t have a place in a commercial kitchen. You can put a fearsome edge on Takeda’s AS steel. For a home cook they are not too expensive and unique. For interest I have found that my Catchesides nearly match the Takeda’s in potato wacking. My Catchesides are all convex grinds and couldn’t be possibly further from Takeda’s grind ... yet they do the same job virtually identically. The only Takeda that made it to my permanent block it his petty. It’s light, maneuverable and stays sharp seemingly forever.



I've got a Catcheside that's ground similarly to a Takeda. Thin spine, 60ish mm tall with a thin primary bevel and a big forged hollow behind it. Quite light too, especially compared to his recent offerings.


----------



## Larrin (Dec 16, 2020)

In terms of numbers definitely Cuisinart.


----------



## billyO (Dec 16, 2020)

Mine....


rob said:


> Salem Straub for me.


Lucky guy...


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 16, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> FWIW I think Takedas are great in pro settings.


Do you have a dog in the tall/short bevel/ wedging fight or are they all pretty good for you? I know you like em a little thiq


----------



## LewRob80 (Dec 17, 2020)

5 Konosuke (kaiju , 2 Fuji, hd2, white 2 mono) 
2 hitohira kikuchyio
Lots of solos


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 17, 2020)

Most common Robert Herder... but that's because I have a bunch of the cheap (but awesome) paring knives that pads the total count.
After that... Carbonext. Originally got them as my 'learning' knives. To get better at sharpening, learn thinning and all that jazz on a knife that doesn't break the bank and where I'm not worried about ruining a fancy looking finish... and also to figure out what my preferences in blade size are.
Truth be told I could probably do with just those for the rest of my life and not really need another knife; they serve me well.


----------



## Doffen (Dec 17, 2020)

4 Masamoto KS
3 Mazaki
Solos of the rest of japanese knives, without Shun's and Victorinox


----------



## ian (Dec 17, 2020)

tgfencer said:


> I've got a Catcheside that's ground similarly to a Takeda. Thin spine, 60ish mm tall with a thin primary bevel and a big forged hollow behind it. Quite light too, especially compared to his recent offerings.



pm sent


----------



## Pauldoduy (Jan 4, 2021)

LewRob80 said:


> 5 Konosuke (kaiju , 2 Fuji, hd2, white 2 mono)
> 2 hitohira kikuchyio
> Lots of solos


Did you get Kaiju?


----------



## Konig9402 (Jan 4, 2021)

Masamoto KS


----------



## Helicon (Jan 4, 2021)

Yoshikane


----------



## LewRob80 (Jan 4, 2021)

Pauldoduy said:


> Did you get Kaiju?



Yes, I got one of the first round luckily, from Tosho. Absolute beauty


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jan 4, 2021)

Masakage (2)


----------



## Neofolis (Jan 5, 2021)

3 Victorinox. Yay, that was worth typing. Annoyingly, I now realise I'm going to have to get at least four knives from one maker just to address that statistic. Great news considering I want to try as many makers as possible.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 21, 2021)

Stumbled on this thread, so...
Tanaka is my jam.

7 S.Tanaka

240 nashiji B2 gyuto
240 nashiji ginsan gyuto
240 migaki B2 gyuto
240 migaki ginsan gyuto
190 dammy vg10 gyuto
150 dammy vg10 petty
165 dammy B2 nakiri 

2 Shiro Kamo

240 Suisin Suminigashi R2
240 migaki B2


----------



## tostadas (Jan 21, 2021)

JaVa said:


> Stumbled on this thread, so...
> Tanaka is my jam.
> 
> 7 S.Tanaka
> ...



Nice, how do you decide between the 4x 240s?


----------



## JaVa (Jan 21, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Nice, how do you decide between the 4x 240s?


Easy. I work in pro kitchen and they are part of my rotation.
The Nashijis are heavier and thicker at around 200g.
The migakis are thin lasers at around 160g.
I have always 5 knives in my bag and of those there is always 1 Tanaka nashiji and 1 Tanaka Migaki. The other two wait ready and sharpened for when it's time to sharpen the ones that been working.

That way I have always B2 and ginsan and a thin laser and a robust middle weight Tanaka at hand, sharp and ready to go. 
The other three slots in the bag vary with different knives from other makers.

What can I say. I really enjoy his superb grinds and heat treatments.


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 21, 2021)

At work Henckels (or "Zwilling" as my daily cutter's a Miyabi). By a mile.
At home it's one of everything (with Mac the most often used.)
In the drawer it's Henckels again with Victorinox close behind.
All in all it's mostly Western steels with a few Japanese blades.


----------

